# Current Plays:  December



## McMurphy (Dec 3, 2004)

What is everyone currently playing?

I just started Prince of Persia:  The Sands of Time (PS2). I am really liking the game so far.  It is a great break from the traditional RP games that I have been playing lately.  

In addition, I am, in a sense, also playing Baldurs Gate:  Dark Alliance II (PS2)and Final Fantasy VIII (PS1) because I still have unfinished files stored in my memory card that I do plan on revisiting at some point.


----------



## Leto (Dec 3, 2004)

In Memoriam (just finished it and the add-on)
Prince of Persia : Warrior within
still Civilization III
Pirates
Alexander

The whole on PC. except Civ III on mac
I don't feel like Sims 2 currently.


----------



## Hypes (Dec 3, 2004)

Currently playing Full Spectrum Warrior and Halo 2 on the Xbox. Playing HL2, CS:Source and Rome: Total War on the PC.

And a game of Monopoly every once in a while.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 3, 2004)

Hypes said:
			
		

> And a game of Monopoly every once in a while.


*L*  Now, are you a strict rule player, or do you help yourself to a fistfull of play money when landing on "Free Parking"? 



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Prince of Persia : Warrior within


Ah, the sequel to the game I am playing.  By admiring the commericials, the game really looks well done.  What are your feelings on the game so far?


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 3, 2004)

Finishing up Beyond Good and Evil, on the PS2....again. I've played Prince of Persia, very good game. Can't wait to get the sequel.



> *L* Now, are you a strict rule player, or do you help yourself to a fistfull of play money when landing on "Free Parking"?


Doesn't everyone do that?!


----------



## Leto (Dec 3, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> *L*  Now, are you a strict rule player, or do you help yourself to a fistfull of play money when landing on "Free Parking"?
> 
> 
> Ah, the sequel to the game I am playing.  By admiring the commericials, the game really looks well done.  What are your feelings on the game so far?


Bloody but good. A bit tricky to manipulate at first. If you like this type of game it worth the money.


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 3, 2004)

im currently playing warcraft II, i've completed warcraft III and wanted to know more about the story.

but when it comes out i'll be playing world of warcraft...

What can i say? im abit of a warcraft fan ^_^


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 3, 2004)

Leto - What is *In Memorium* like?  Is it any good?  Also *Pirates* and *Alexander*, are they any good?  I own all three but have never touched them.  

Has anybody played *Medieval Lords*, it looks great but it has some really poor reviews?


----------



## Leto (Dec 4, 2004)

In memoriam is great and the add-on even greater. I gave it a 9/10 in my article (not yet translated). 
 Very easy to handle, but very teasing. Here's a nother review in english : http://www.justadventure.com/reviews/In_Memoriam/InMemoriam.shtm

 Pirates and Alexander are scheduled to be tested later this month. Currently I'm mastering the double sword trick in Prince of Persia.


----------



## Silk (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm playing Pikmin 2 on the Gamecube and occassionally playing through Resident Evil 0 for the 3rd time - will probs pick up the new Prince of Persia after christmas


----------



## angrybuddhist (Dec 5, 2004)

The only pc games I play are Unreal Tournament 2003 and 2004.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 5, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Leto - What is *In Memorium* like? Is it any good? Also *Pirates* and *Alexander*, are they any good? I own all three but have never touched them.
> 
> Has anybody played *Medieval Lords*, it looks great but it has some really poor reviews?


I am also interested in the Pirates game.  I wonder if it is at all related to the game of the same title that game out for the NES (along with SNES and Sega Genesis for that matter).


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 5, 2004)

> The only pc games I play are Unreal Tournament 2003 and 2004



I used to play them a lot but I need to get Broadband before going back to them (I used to play the original UT Domination mode which I think is still the best of the bunch).

Currently, my life seems to be going backwards in time as I have ditched all new games in favour of Space Empires IV and JDoom


----------



## Leto (Dec 5, 2004)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> I am also interested in the Pirates game. I wonder if it is at all related to the game of the same title that game out for the NES (along with SNES and Sega Genesis for that matter).


 It's the following of a previous game made by Sid Meier. I'll post my impressions here as soon as I'll have tested it.
 So far, PoP is a real beauty. But quite tough to master.


----------



## aftermath (Dec 6, 2004)

This month

 PC:
 Day of Defeat
 Diablo II(online)
 Starkingoms(web based)
 TEQ(web based)

 PS2:
 Bards Tale
 Arc the Lad

 PS1:
 FFVII

 plus i'm going to start a campaign in the new Vampire roleplaying game. The DM we got is really good, so it should be a blast


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 7, 2004)

I have seen the new Bard's Tale game advertised in a couple magazines. I wouldn't mind picking it up once the price drops a bit. Is it as humorous as it promises to be?


----------



## aftermath (Dec 7, 2004)

That's what makes the game. It has a very funny script. And it even has good voicing acting to boot. 

 When i got it, it was 70 bucks.. but i needed a good game.


----------



## Leto (Dec 10, 2004)

Done with Prince of Persia 2.  Now onto Alexandre.


----------



## Sirathiel (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I'm currently playing 'Enigma'. Ok, just laugh at me and get it over.  

Well, I've got a very shitty graphic chip, so that's practically what limits the games I can play on my laptop.

I've also got Warcraft 3 on my PC. But I've reached a stand-still there quite some time ago. And I just don't want to try that particular nasty level for the umpteenth time...

That leaves me with Enigma which is at least 1 million times better as all those little MS games like Minesweeper (fondly nicknamed Mindsweeper....)


----------



## Arnold J. Rimmer (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm playing Star Wars Galaxies, god help me  No, but seriously I WILL become a Jedi before next Christmas!

Don't find time between SWG and JTL to play much, but when I want a change I have ShenmueII to dabble with.

Has anyone got/played Dead or Alive Ultimate (or Online?) for Xbox?


----------



## Leto (Dec 16, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Leto - What is *In Memorium* like?  Is it any good?  Also *Pirates* and *Alexander*, are they any good?  I own all three but have never touched them.


About Alexander, well it's a solid strategy game yet it miss something to be really fun. Some missions are too long without real challenge. Some are incredibly hard. and compared to the last two games I've played, graphically it's very poor. 2D only ! And not such a good use of movie extracts.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Dec 17, 2004)

Ratchet and Clank 3

I love those lil' dudes


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 17, 2004)

Bought a game for myself for christmas. It's Jak3, and I quite like it.


----------



## pearce (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re:  Pirates*

I got Pirates just after Christmas (too late for this thread?) -- it's very much a remake of the earlier versions, but with a lot more oomph -- if you enjoyed those, you'll enjoy this one.

Having said that, it may not appeal to a lot of gamers -- I've seen some very negative reviews on other sites regarding its repitition and lack of scenarios.  I think it could have been a bit mroe beefed up, but it really is a blast, and not just in the nostalgia dept.

But much like CivIII, there's a great cyclopedia that's integrated into the game, and historical info -- not completely accurate as far as the other pirates whose loot you can plunder, but very cinematic.


----------

